# was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????



## hamburgerjung (30. März 2006)

moin......ich hab mir gerade ne neue matchrute und die dazu gehörige rolle gekauft......die ryobi ecusima.......wollt ma fragen was ihr davon so haltet......weil sie war sehr günstig.....aber da es ne ryobi ist, dachte ich mir da kann man ja nix falsch machen (dachte ich mir|kopfkrat ).........also erzählt mal !!!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2006)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

Also ne, erzähl Du doch erstmal :g 
Du hast doch die Rolle, also mal ein (gutes) Foto oder 2 oder 3, und Beschreibung und so? :m


----------



## hamburgerjung (30. März 2006)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

hmmmm.....foto hab ich leider nicht.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2006)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

Das Thema hier -> paßt ganz gut etwas erweitert -> da: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74137&highlight=Ryobi
#h 
Ob die Rolle salzwasserfest genug ist?


----------



## Lustt (4. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

ich bin stolzer und zufriedener besitzer einer ecusima 3000!
der einzige fehler dieser rolle ist, dass ich sie nicht in den größenordnungen 5000 und 6000 habe!

absolut zuverlässig, sehr präzise arbeitend, feine kopfbremse, weite würfe sind ein kinderspiel! wenn ich nicht wüsste was die rolle kostet, ich würde den preis auf knapp 80 - 90 euro schätzen!
lustig: wegen den spärlichen abmessungen (die rolle ist nun mal relativ klein) traut man ihr bei weitem nicht die kraft zu die sie aufbringen kann! ein 4 kg karpfen an der medium feeder hat richtig spass gemacht und die rolle hat ohne murren und ohne knurren den fisch eingeholt!
kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Pikepauly (4. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

@Lustt

Ist sicher eine gute Rolle für einen sehr fairen Preis.
Aber in einer 3000 er Grösse, sollte der Drill eines 4 KG Karpfens, natürlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. Auch bei einem 15 KG Fisch sollte sone Rolle gegenhalten können.


----------



## stanleyclan (4. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

aber die Ryobi Ecusima kann man doch auch ganz super zum Spinnfischen benutzen oder???


----------



## Khaane (4. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> aber die Ryobi Ecusima kann man doch auch ganz super zum Spinnfischen benutzen oder???


 

Für den Anfang ist die Rolle recht brauchbar, später macht sich der günstige Preis bemerkbar.


----------



## stanleyclan (4. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

@Khaane  was meinst du damit??


----------



## Khaane (5. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

Ganz einfach, wenn du mit die Rolle langfristig beanspruchst (Spinnangeln), dann leiert sie aus.

Das ist aber völlig normal, da es eine preisgünstige Rolle ohne Alu-Gehäuse ist.

Kommt letztlich auf den Anspruch an, für das leichte bis mittelschwere Grundangeln ist die Ecusima nicht zu toppen, grandiose Rolle zu einem extrem günstigen Preis.

Für das etwas gehobenere Spinnangeln empfehle ich aber mind. eine Red Arc/Ryobi Zauber.

Außer das Budget ist aufgrund des Alters/Schüler? begrenzt, als Schüler wäre ich über eine Ecusima froh gewesen. 
Selbst mit der Ecusima werdet ihr längerfristig glücklich werden.

Beste Grüße
Khaane


----------



## stanleyclan (5. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

kannst du mir vielleicht noch ein paar andere Rollen emfehlen die für Spinnangler sind und die etwas länger halten???......


lg


----------



## stanleyclan (5. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

wie wäre es mit der WFT Braidspin 60??


----------



## Tim1983 (6. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

Also ich benutze die Ecusima auch zum Spinnen, bis jetzt bin ich vollstens zufrieden. Gerade für den kleineren Geldbeutel ist es eine sehr nette Rolle, ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts vom ausleiern oder anderen negativen Dingen gemerkt, aber kann ja noch kommen . Ne Red Arc usw. sind natürlich schon was feineres #6.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## da Poser (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

Hmm versuche mal hier mein Glück.

Ich möchte eine 4000 Ecusima an einer Matchrute ausprofunzen.
Bislang hatte ich ne Shimano Catana 1000 und danach ne Shimano Exage 1000 dran. Beide brauche ich inzwischen für andere Ruten.

Will mir eine Linie von Ruten mit gleichen Rollen aufbauen, damit die Spulen interoperabel sind.

Meine Sorge gilt dem Wickelbild mit feinen Monoschnüren. Hat jemand schon mal ausprobiert eine 14er auf die 4000 zu ziehen? 
 
mfg
da Poser


----------



## Sinned (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

Ich steh total auf die Ecusima 2000Vi. Ich benutze sie zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander. Ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme und gepaart mit einer Fireline ist sie ein echtes Weitwurfwunder. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die ecusima ansich der Nachbau der Red-Arc ist, allerdings ohne das Aluminiumgehäuse.
Für den kleinen Geldbeutel: 5 Sterne.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

Ich habe auch die Encusima. Allerdings in 8000 und benutze sie fürs Grundangeln. Für den Preis die beste Rolle die ich je gesehen habe.

mfg


----------



## Heimdall (22. September 2009)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*

Hi,

ist zwar schon ein älteres Thema aber man kann es ja als "Langzeittest" ansehen.

Ich hab zu meinem bestandenen Fischerreischein die Ecusima 1000Vi von meinem Schwager geschenkt bekommen.

Der Lauf und die Bremse der Rolle ist einfach fantastisch. Nur ein großes Problem besitzt die Rolle. Und zwar das Kunststoffgehäuse. Nach 2 Monaten täglichem 3-4Stündigem Spinnangeln, ist das Gehäuse vom Bügelhalter am Schnurlaufröllchen kaputt. Da wo der kleine "S"förmige Draht eingesteckt wird, ist ein Teil vom Kunststoff weg geplatzt.

Der Bügel arbeitet jetzt nicht mehr mit der Federkraft man muss ihn von Hand umklappen. 

Ich persönlich finde die Umklapptechnik der Ecusima sehr bescheiden. Der kleine Draht ist mir auch beim Angeln schon mehrmals aus der Führung gerutscht.

Ist das bei einer Spro Red Arc auch so gelöst?

Werde heute Nachmittag mal ein Bild zufügen, vielleicht kann mir einer Helfen, dass Teil wieder flott zu bekommen. Möchte die Rolle nicht weg werfen da es ein super Geschenk war.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Tim1983 (22. September 2009)

*AW: was haltet ihr von der RYOBI ECUSIMA ????*



Heimdall schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist zwar schon ein älteres Thema aber man kann es ja als "Langzeittest" ansehen.
> 
> ...




Hi Martin,
also bei meiner 3000er Rolle ist sowas bis jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen. Ich bin mit der auch ein paar Stündchen unterwegs #6 und da war noch nichts mit, sogar im Salzwasser auf Meerforelle war die schon oft im Einsatz und trotzdem keine Probleme.
Wie das allerdings bei der 1000er ist weiss ich nicht.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------

